# Resources > Professional Associations >  Art Services Worker Safety Coalition - Survey

## Mark Wamaling

The Art Services Worker Safety Coalition has created a very brief survey to better understand how safety protocols are being implemented and by whom. 

Statement: This 7 question survey's intent is to determine how safety guidelines and protocols are being implemented across the arts industry. Your answers are anonymous, and the results will be published on the Art Services Worker Safety Coalition website to help others understand common roadblocks, as well as paths to successful implementation of best practices in regards to safety during the COVID-19 crisis. 
Take the survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...tE_qw/viewform

For more information about Safety Guidelines, visit the Art Services Worker Safety Coalition's website to view the Universal Safety Guidelines that were developed for use in the arts industry.

https://www.artservicesworkersafetyc...sal-guidelines

----------

